# Synth Magic - UK-based



## creativeforge (Mar 8, 2017)

I ran across this site today. Very interesting oldies-like and strange soft synths for Kontakt. Thought I share with the tribe: 

http://www.synthmagic.co.uk/index.html

QUOTE: "Synth Magic's aim is to provide you with affordable, quality instruments based on vintage, and sometimes hard to find hardware synthesisers and keyboards.

As a synthesiser enthusiast, I am constantly seeking out old hardware – interesting, rare or just plain quirky synthesisers, keyboards and modules to make computer-based instruments from. A great deal of time goes into the programming and visual design of these instruments to ensure they are feature-rich, look good and belie their small price tags."


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 9, 2017)

Never been the hugest fan of synths in Kontakt, but Synthmagic has some gems. System 1000M & PE-3000 for ie. Also check out Tronsonic (J4) and Hideaway Studios for similar gems.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 9, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Never been the hugest fan of synths in Kontakt, but Synthmagic has some gems. System 1000M & PE-3000 for ie. Also check out Tronsonic (J4) and Hideaway Studios for similar gems.




+1 also another great source is Hollow Sun from the late great Stephen Howell.

http://www.hollowsun.com/index.htm


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 9, 2017)

I also think our friend Mario Krušelj aka Evil Dragon should get an big honorable mention as he is responsible for the scripting of many of these gems!


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 9, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> +1 also another great source is Hollow Sun from the late great Stephen Howell.
> http://www.hollowsun.com/index.htm



Had the privilege of communicating with him briefly before his passing. A genius with sound, an authority, and a part of history. I'm using 3 of his packs.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 9, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Had the privilege of communicating with him briefly before his passing. A genius with sound, an authority, and a part of history. I'm using 3 of his packs.




+1
I also swapped a few emails with Stephen, he was really nice & had a hilarious wit,was super talented and totally inspired! RIP


----------



## mouse (Mar 9, 2017)

Only recently purchased one of the Sample Magic libraries and it's awesome. Not my kind of thing usually but seriously well scripted and sounds gorgeous.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 9, 2017)

@creativeforge fyi

If you like Hollow Sun you should also check out Hideaway Studios, the developer Dan Wilson was a buddy of Stephan Howell and they collaborated(with Evil Dragon) on many of the Hideaway Studio releases,great stuff!!

https://hideawaystudio.wordpress.com/

Back to the premise of the thread:
I also have and use many of the SynthMagic products agreed these are great Kontakt based synths,the developer Stephen Porter is also super talented,inspired and usually expands new releases with additional presets.

IMO It's pretty amazing what these clever developers have been able to produce utilizing Kontakt as the platform.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 9, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> If you like Hollow Sun you should also check out Hideaway Studios, the developer Dan Wilson was a buddy of Stephan Howell and they collaborated(with Evil Dragon) on many of the Hideaway Studio releases,great stuff!!



I'm basking in the sounds of Chromatix as I write this. WOW!!! Silky, evocative and polished, I'm changing direction and getting that.

I did look on Hollow Sun this week to find a Arp-like synth, but didn't know about Hideaway. Thanks!


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 9, 2017)

agreed Chromatix is beautiful,you might also want to check out the Orbitone Collection and the Blue Zone,great stuff!


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 9, 2017)

OK, are the sales digital downloads? They're showing a CD on the cart page...


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 9, 2017)

Both HS and HS (hehe) only sell digital downloads.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 9, 2017)

Everything I purchased from Hideaway have been downloads,the cd reference might be a quirk on the cart page.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 9, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Both HS and HS (hehe) only sell digital downloads.



Should sample that evil grin of yours...


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 9, 2017)

"Chromatix for Kontakt 4.2.4 and above." Really looking forward to this. BTW, I am looking for a MIDI controller to navigate these instruments more fluidly. Workflow takes a dive having to always using the mouse, point, click, play notes on keyboard (I use a synth right now), go back to screen, click on new sound, click NO don't save other one, play notes, etc. I'm also looking at an AKAI MPD 128. 

Thanks!


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 9, 2017)

Chromatix is based on the Rhodes Chroma I believe still my favorite analog synth of all time such a beauty!

Andre, after I get my FADERCNTRL
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/faderctrl-universal-midi-controller.58734/

I will be adding one of these and dedicating it to control soft synths.

https://store.djtechtools.com/products/midi-fighter-twister


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 9, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Workflow takes a dive having to always using the mouse, point, click, play notes on keyboard (I use a synth right now), go back to screen, click on new sound, click NO don't save other one, play notes, etc.



Easy way of sorting that out could be loading the patches in Komplete Kontrol... However if you don't have S-series keyboard, wouldn't help much I suppose (except in KK it doesn't ask you to click Yes when loading a new one, it just replaces what's loaded).


----------



## Wes Antczak (Mar 9, 2017)

If you're looking for something ARP-like, from Synth Magic I highly recommend Stephen's http://www.synthmagic.co.uk/quadra.html (Quadra).


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 9, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Chromatix is based on the Rhodes Chroma I believe still my favorite analog synth of all time such a beauty!
> 
> Andre, after I get my FADERCNTRL
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/faderctrl-universal-midi-controller.58734/
> ...




@synthpunk- this looks intriguing,please follow up after you get it.I'm curious how easy it is to setup and use......

https://store.djtechtools.com/products/midi-fighter-twister


----------



## spikescott (Mar 10, 2017)

Very nice sounds indeed!

Last week I stumbled upon this USB controller via Facebook, with 24 rotary pots. Its made by a guy in Russia I think. I haven't got or seen one, but looks quite nice & very inexpensive - the website says $99. Not much other info on the site at all though.






http://www.nakedboards.org/mc24.html


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 12, 2017)

*Well, kudos to Hideaway (and Evil Dragon) for Chromatix!!! *I can't believe how polished and silky their sounds are! I'm sitting here, playing the patches in disbelief but inspired. There are many instances of Arp 2600-ish-like synths out there, but this one is easily one of the best analog VST I've come across. 

JUST SAYAAAAANG!!! 

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 12, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> *Well, kudos to Hideaway (and Evil Dragon) for Chromatix!!! *I can't believe how polished and silky their sounds are! I'm sitting here, playing the patches in disbelief but inspired. There are many instances of Arp 2600-ish-like synths out there, but this one is easily one of the best analog VST I've come across.
> 
> JUST SAYAAAAANG!!!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!




Agreed,I have the same reaction with The Orbiton series & the Blue Zone which imo are as good as Chromatix.

fwiw I suggest you check out the great creations from The late GREAT Stephen Howell aka HollowSun.
There are some real gems on the HollowSun site ,Stephen is gone but his wonderful creations are still amazing!
Stephen,DAN and Mario aka Evil D collaborated quite a bit.
Highly recommended!


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 12, 2017)

Agreed here too! I bought from Hollow Sun a couple (?) years back:

- K3 Taurus (I was looking for the Genesis Firth of Fifth bass pedal on the guitar solo)
- K3 Vintage Samplers II
- SOTU (Sounds of the Universe)






The quality of those sounds and textures allow me to glide on sounds like little else, which is very important when most of your music is born of improv.

I will go and revisit Orb and Blue Zone one of these days...


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 13, 2017)

Trent Reznor on Moog, creativity, your own sound, risking, humility, exploration, etc.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 13, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Trent Reznor on Moog, creativity, your own sound, risking, humility, exploration, etc.




Great interview


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 13, 2017)

Andre if you like the Taurus sound definitely try Wave Alchemy bass pedals it's the best software Taurus sound I've heard and I have a Moog Minitaur sitting at home.


----------

